
The ‘Netflix for planes’ offers unlimited air travel for a monthly fee - akbaralis
http://bgr.com/2016/02/02/netflix-for-plans-onego/
======
JamilD
"The two most important points are that you have to book at least seven days
in advance, and can have at most four one-way reservations active at any
point. By my math, that means you’ll get at most 16 one-way tickets booked per
month. At most." [0]

[0]
[http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2016/02/03/unlimited-...](http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2016/02/03/unlimited-
flying-onego/)

------
Someone1234
"Netflix for planes" is just confusing. I literally read the title and thought
this was about movie rental on aircraft... Then found the article incredibly
confusing....

Honestly the title would be clearer as:

"OneGo to offer almost unlimited air travel within the US for a monthly fee."

As to the service: Seems incredibly niche. Inter-US flights are pretty
inexpensive, and this doesn't seem like it breaks even unless you fly an
unusual number of times in a given period (roughly 8 per month by my count,
give or take).

------
kilroy123
I got real excited about this until I read this part:

"OneGo offers unlimited travel within the United states via all major U.S.
airlines."

